# detolfs for mice?



## mouseman444 (Jul 15, 2015)

so after seeing loads of videos of people converting ikea detolfs into stunning cages, I want to look into making 2 for my little colonies, made up of 1 neutered male and his 4 females. 
I want to either split it down the middle (bare in mind the entire thing is said to be about 68 gallons, giving both groups about 34 gallons each) or 2 detolfs sepearate, giving them both the full 68 gallons, I just want to know if I'll need a lid, or if they'll be ok

I've also noticed that the males in both have also become quite testy whenever the females go too far, so what if I set it like this:
so I'd give two single to either male, which would be about 17 gallons each, and then the middle section for the females would be about 34 gallons, for 8 does...would that be too cramped for them?


----------

